# Prevx



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of Prevx?

It seems to be getting some very good reviews and I gather its free - so I'm wondering why we're not all using it? Or maybe you are?

http://www.prevx.com/prevxhome.asp

Peter


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Prevx REVIEW :


> Because it's not a conventional anti-virus program, PrevX doesn't prevent you downloading and running infected files. It tries to limit any damage that such a file might cause, but if you don't run a good anti-virus program in tandem you can end up with a number of email worms and Trojans running in memory.



source :
http://www.compshopper.co.uk/shopper/broadband/reviews/70643/prevx-prevx-pro-2005.html


----------



## petercj (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for that mimo ... seems an interesting piece of software despite the downside ... no doubt as Prevx gains in popularity we will hear more of it in the forums.

Peter


----------

